# [SOLVED] Kernel Power 41(63) problem



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

My computer hangs everyday at least once when i left it on playing music. The computer would totally freeze and there would be a jammed sound. As a result, I had to restart by holding on to the power button and turning it on again. When i take a look at the event viewer, i saw the following message:


```
Log Name:      System
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
Date:          8/16/2010 9:09:53 AM
Event ID:      41
Task Category: (63)
Level:         Critical
Keywords:      (2)
User:          SYSTEM
Computer:      user-PC
Description:
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
    <EventID>41</EventID>
    <Version>2</Version>
    <Level>1</Level>
    <Task>63</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-08-16T01:09:53.594816000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>9578</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>user-PC</Computer>
    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data>
    <Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data>
    <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
This problem has been repeating for 4 days and i tried searching for a solution but to no avail. This happens only when i left it playing music alone. There was no freeze or crash when im playing music while also playing games, surfing net etc.

If there is other information, please feel free to inform me. I would greatly appreciate it if anyone could solve this problem.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Hi - 

Make sure your audio and network drivers are updated.

Go directly to the device manufacturer's site for updates, e.g., Realtek, Intel, etc...

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Hi jcgriff2,

Thanks for your help. When i woke up this morning the same problem arises again. Now i have updated the realtek network driver and will see if the problem still arises.

Regards,
WillyYtd


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Did you go directly to Realtek?

http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/

Is Realtek HD Audio or Ethernet?

If audio, what Ethernet & wifi devices do you have?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

I have only downloaded the High definition Audio codecs(driver only) ver R2.51 and the Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller gigabit ethernet win7 auto installer program and got it updated.

Im not really sure what ethernet & wifi devices i have. I just update the driver that i can find in the device manager.

Is there anything wrong in what i did?


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Windows 7 Hang Event 6008*

Hi,

I have recently posted a thread on kernel power problem and got helped from a fellow forum mate. I was told to update on the network and audio driver in order to solve the problem.

Well, on the following day when i woke up, i was so glad to see that my music is still playing and that i can continue to use my computer without turning it off for another day. This morning again, i thought the problem was finally solved since i can continue running my computer for another day. So i left it running and went out.

Unfortunately, after i came back just now, all i saw was my desktop hanged once again, with a sound jammed, and i saw that near the sides of my monitor, there are a few columns of squares in yellow and purple or pinkish.

I restart and took a look at my event viewer and found out there was an error Event 6008:

The previous system shutdown at 2:39:11 PM on ‎8/‎19/‎2010 was unexpected.

That was the time i saw when my desktop hanged. I hope someone can understand the situation and help me with this. Been having problems with this computer for at least a week with the same hang and sound jammed all over again.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Hang Event 6008*

Hi please check all cables and connections are seated properly and fit snugly,remove and reaseat your ram and if you have it your video card,ensure all air vents and the fans are clear of dust and debris,you might post the full spec of your computer please include the power supply along with the motherboard,ram,video card,sound card,cpu etc,if it is a laptop then the make and model,if it is a off the shelf computer then the make and model


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Hang Event 6008*

Hi joeten,

These are the specs of my system:

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
System Manufacturer: MSI
System Model: MS-7589
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU [email protected] 2.80GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
Display: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
Approx. Total Memory: 4070MB
Sound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Sound2 : Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition)

May i know where can i get details on my power supply?
And if there is anymore information that you need, feel free to inform me


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Hang Event 6008*



WillyYtd said:


> i saw was my desktop hanged once again, with a sound jammed, and i saw that near the sides of my monitor, there are a few columns of squares in yellow and purple or pinkish.
> 
> The previous system shutdown at 2:39:11 PM on ‎8/‎19/‎2010 was unexpected.


If you did not force system shutdown, that message would indicate you experienced a BSOD.


Did you follow *joeten*'s advice?




joeten said:


> Hi please check all cables and connections are seated properly and fit snugly,remove and reaseat your ram and if you have it your video card,ensure all air vents and the fans are clear of dust and debris,you might post the full spec of your computer please include the power supply along with the motherboard,ram,video card,sound card,cpu etc,if it is a laptop then the make and model,if it is a off the shelf computer then the make and model



Heat can be a factor here. Monitor temps with SpeedFan v4.41 --> http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

After installation, RIGHT-click on SF icon, slect "Run as Administrator". See any Flames?

Please follow these instructions so we can get a better look at your system -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

p.s. I merged your two threads as I find the topics/ problems to be related.

`


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Hi can you clarify is this a custom build,the power supply can be found by removing the side (right hand side when looking from the rear) the psu will be in the top left corner


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Joeten:

Yes this is a custom build that i bought from a DIY store, the power supply is extreme power supply cooler master 650W

jcgriff2:

I have installed the speedfan and i dont see any images that looks like a flame or anything that looks like a flame. Also, in the hang, i did not experience BSOD, just desktop hang and sound jammed, my cursor wont move, tried to off num lock or on caps but did not work.

Just to add on that the hang is the same as the previous times, just that this time the hang occurs after a longer time than all of the previous ones.

Before your advice on updating the network driver, the hang occurs every night when i went to sleep. After updating, the 1st hang occurs after roughly 48 hours. Now i had a restart after the 1st hang, and about 40 hours had passed and i dont encounter any freezes or hangs yet.

One important point to take note is that this occurs also only when im away from the computer, just playing music and letting it run on


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Alright after i woke up i saw my music is still running and i thought it would be fine so i just moved my cursor a little and continued to sleep awhile more, however just after 5mins the problem starts again and i could see squares of yellow too, i hope this information could be helpful :/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Hi try updating your drivers for sound and video or reinstall and see if that has a effect the driver should be on your motherboard makers support site


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Hey i used speedfan to check out my temperature again and found a flame, what does it mean? is it going to overheat?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Hi please post the info also check the temps in the bios try F2 on boot


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Just a question first : Does turning the computer on for long periods makes the system's temperature go higher easier and faster?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Hi if it is on for a long period then temps can rise but if your cooling system is working properly then it should not be to much


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

I have left my casing open and continue to let the computer run over 50 hours and had no more problems on hanging or jamming, i guess it was the temp that's causing the jams. So could i conclude this as a cooling problem?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Hi by now I expect you have cleaned any dust and debris from the air vents and fans if after doing this you still have some temp issue, then a fresh coat of thermal paste applied to the cpu should help further


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

alright thanks for the help joeten and also jcgriff2, finding the source of the problem took me so long . By the way, if i have a new problem, should i start a new thread or just continue posting from here?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

If this issue is solved, thread should be marked solved.

If new problems arise, please create new thread.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

Hi if it is a completely new issue then a new thread would be best as more people will see it


----------



## WillyYtd (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Kernel Power 41(63) problem*

How do i mark this thread as solved?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the thread tools are near the top of the page


----------

